# Black and Golden Greek Tortoise Breeding?



## Mr. Tortle (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it possible for a black and golden greek tortoise to mate? Im just wandering because i recentley just bought a black greek tortoise(male  ) and i already own a golden greek tortoise(female  ).


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes it is. Neither "black" or "golden" greeks are a species. They are both simply common names used to describe the appearance of a Greek tortoise. Often times the use of both descriptions are stretched at bit in terms of accuracy. In the case of a black greek very few are actually completely black, if at all. Most are black and yellow or a very, very dark brown. Golden greeks can vary even more from tan to various shades of dull yellow. Many actually have a lot of black pigmentation on them also. Also while most babies may exhibit the black or golden coloration description the appearance of them as they grow may change considerably.
Both black and golden Greek tortoises may come from one of several different subspecies throughtout their entire range in the wild. So any two may not be the same subspecies even though they may have similar coloration. The differences would be much more obvious once the tortoises reach adulthood.


----------



## Mr. Tortle (Dec 11, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> Yes it is. Neither "black" or "golden" greeks are a species. They are both simply common names used to describe the appearance of a Greek tortoise. Often times the use of both descriptions are stretched at bit in terms of accuracy. In the case of a black greek very few are actually completely black, if at all. Most are black and yellow or a very, very dark brown. Golden greeks can vary even more from tan to various shades of dull yellow. Many actually have a lot of black pigmentation on them also. Also while most babies may exhibit the black or golden coloration description the appearance of them as they grow may change considerably.
> Both black and golden Greek tortoises may come from one of several different subspecies throughtout their entire range in the wild. So any two may not be the same subspecies even though they may have similar coloration. The differences would be much more obvious once the tortoises reach adulthood.


Thanks for clearing this up for me


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Mr. Tortle and welcome to the Forum!!

If you will take some good, clear pictures of both tortoises someone like GBTortoises, can tell you exactly which sub species of greek tortoise they are. We'll need to see them from the top, looking straight down on their shells, then turn them over and show us the bottom, again looking straight down.

On another note, if your black greek is the one shown in your avatar, he might be a bit too young yet to know for sure which gender he is.


----------

